# Federal Law to require kill switches in all new cars?



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

https://autos.yahoo.com/law-install-kill-switches-cars-170000930.html




*New Law Will Install Kill Switches In All New Cars*

Steven Symes
Wed, January 5, 2022, 12:00 PM·4 min read


*⚡ Read the full article on Motorious*
*Once again, drivers get screwed by politicians in DC…*
Back in 1998, sci-fi TV series The X-Files aired an episode called “Kill Switch” about an AI gone rogue. Told when the internet was still accessed by most using dial-up modems, it was a fascinating tale of technology run amuck, a message about not handing too much of your life over to the digital world. While it might also seem like a sci-fi tale, soon enough the United States federal government could force automakers to install kill switches authorities can access and use to shut down any newer vehicle.


> _Refresh your memory about some of the other crazy things which were in the infrastructure bill here._


To many, that might sound like a wonderful idea. After all, we’ve seen wanted criminals who have fled from police only to crash into a car with a family inside, killing innocents as they try to avoid capture. Being able to stop the pursuit early and almost instantaneously seems like a wonderful thing, a potential lifesaver any law-abiding citizen would enthusiastically embrace.









According to an article written by former U.S. Representative Bob Barr, hidden away in the recently passed infrastructure bill, the very one I warned before would negatively impact drivers across the country if it were to pass, is a measure to install vehicle kill switches into every new car, truck, and SUV sold in this country. The regulation likely won’t be enforced for five years, so maybe there’s time to do something about this.
As we’ve seen both in this country and others recently, what constitutes “law-abiding” can change drastically overnight. For example, in September a car was pulled over in New Zealand and the occupants arrested when police discovered the trunk was full of Kentucky Fried Chicken meals. They were smuggling the fast food to customers in locked-down Auckland, against quarantine measures. Yet not too long before, delivering restaurant orders to people was considered a reputable, legal activity.








It gets even better: Barr points out that the bill, which has been signed into law by President Biden, states that the kill switch, which is referred to as a safety device, must “passively monitor the performance of a driver of a motor vehicle to accurately identify whether that driver may be impaired.” In other words, Big Brother will constantly be monitoring how you drive. If you do something the system has been programmed to recognize as driver impairment, your car could just shut off, which could be incredibly dangerous.
There is the possibility the kill switch program might measure your driving as impaired, then when you try to start the car up again the engine won’t fire up. That would potentially leave you stranded.
But wait, there’s more. This kill switch “safety” system would be open, or in other words there would be a backdoor. That would allow police or other government authorities to access it whenever. Would they need a warrant to do that? Likely not. Even better, hackers could access the backdoor and shut down your vehicle.








Barr points out what a tremendous violation of Americans’ privacy this is, and he’s right. In addition, the term “impaired driving” isn’t defined by the legislation, so it would be open to interpretation by regulators such as the Department of Transportation and the National Highway Traffic Safety Administration. Do you want government regulators helping to write algorithms which might force your car to pull over and stop because you might be a little tired instead of tipsy? There was never a debate on the House or Senate floor about this issue. Instead, this bill was passed through with many backroom deals I detailed out before here, if you care to learn more about that.
It’s time for not only car enthusiasts but also regular Americans to get loud and tell their US Representatives and Senators what they think of laws like these. Obviously, our elected officials don’t care too much about our safety or privacy, so we need to remind them what we expect now and moving forward.
Check out Barr’s article here.
Images via YouTube
Sign up for the Motorious Newsletter. For the latest news, follow us on Facebook, Twitter, and Instagram.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

When auto dealers began installing kill switches to disable the vehicles of certain loan applicants who were considered high-risk and uncredit-worthy, the government stepped in to outlaw the practice, citing a slew of “safety issues.”
_“Rules for thee, not for me.”_


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

When the cops mistype a license plate number and the wrong car gets it's engine switched off and someone dies they'll rethink this. After a few dozen senate hearings on why the safety feature isn't working. Also they may not realize when they shut the wrong car off that they caused a fatal accident..

People will die over this...

First a car stops working on the highway, then it's a fatal multi-car pile up, if the car gets torched all evidence of the situation might go up in smoke.


So they need to really think hard about how they implement this. A 2 minute warning of the vehicle shutdown might be nessisary. If it might not be long enough to get off the highway hopefully it's long enough to get off the road.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

I can't tell you the truth of the matter. But I can tell you that...

The article reads more like a political hit job than someone actually being concerned about a feature required on their car.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> New Law Will Install Kill Switches In All New Cars


TLDNR...

Wait, so I just hit the switch and it kills obnoxious pax/mother-in-laws/annoying children/etc...?

Sweet.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

KenLV said:


> TLDNR..


.

Most of the bandwidth is photographs. There really is not that much to read.




KenLV said:


> Wait, so I just hit the switch and it kills obnoxious pax/mother-in-laws/annoying children/etc...?


Would you not just wish? Back in the late 1980s/early 1990s, some of the taxicabs in France had this zapper built into the back seat. The idea was that it would shock and incapacitate criminals. The problem with them was that they kept engaging when not triggered thus too many legitimate passengers were getting zapped.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> .
> 
> Most of the bandwidth is photographs. There really is not that much to read.
> 
> ...







This one is an anti theft system not a passenger control system, but close enough to the same concept?


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> This one is an anti theft system not a passenger control system, but close enough to the same concept?


I feel like that's something that'd be from a Robocop movie.

Oh, and I want it!

Edit: Lol, I couldn't see the videos whole title on my phone, but now I do. Robocop 2. Nice.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

The car in that video looks like the 1989 Ford Probe I used to own. No one would want to steal one of those. And even if they did the transmission would likely fail on them.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

They claim it is for one thing but it'll turn into many other things Such as a another way for insurance companies to charge more money, the government to charge more taxes and much more.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> .
> 
> Most of the bandwidth is photographs. There really is not that much to read.
> 
> ...


REMEMBER WHEN : THE " GOVERNMENT" MANDATED AIRBAGS ???
Mandated ASBESTOS ?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I think you're right bro..


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Keep voting for Democrats...I assume you 'all love this.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

kdyrpr said:


> Keep voting for Democrats...I assume you 'all love this.


Keep sucking up the Republican Kool-Aid. The Big Lie tastes better if you don't think about the violent attempt to overthrow the US government last year.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> Keep sucking up the Republican Kool-Aid. The Big Lie tastes better if you don't think about the violent attempt to overthrow the US government last year.


That was some attempt to "overthrow the government". The people who were arrested weren't even charged with that. Even the woke DAs in DC knew that had no grounds. No weapons or any real attempt to take and hold the place. A few hundred people taking selfies and yelling. 
Who's drinking the Kool aid??? LOL. 
The real attempts to overthrow the government took place in the summer of 2020 in places like Seattle, Oregon, Minnestoa, Wisconsin, NYC and many others.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

kdyrpr said:


> The real attempts to overthrow the government took place in the summer of 2020 in places like Seattle, Oregon, Minnestoa, Wisconsin, NYC and many others.



......................_b-b-b-ut you doan' unnnnnnnnersta-a-a-a-a-a-a-a-nd. CNN told us those protests were "mostly peaceful"._


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

kdyrpr said:


> That was some attempt to "overthrow the government". The people who were arrested weren't even charged with that. Even the woke DAs in DC knew that had no grounds.


Is that why a few DOZEN of those Trump supporters have already either plead guilty or been convicted and sentenced to spend time in jail???


----------



## BrainDead Driver (Dec 15, 2021)

call onstar they been turning off stolen cars for what 20 years ?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> Is that why a few DOZEN of those Trump supporters have already either plead guilty or been convicted and sentenced to spend time in jail???


For stuff like trespassing and damage to government property. A handful got assaulting police officers.

To be honest the people who are losing their jobs over getting caught got the worst punishments handed out.

There's a firefighter in Orlando who lost his career over it.









Capitol riot: Prosecutors get first guilty plea 100 days after attack


Heavy metal guitarist Jon Schaffer, a militia member, is facing 30 years in jail after pleading guilty.



www.bbc.com





Looking at it, unless you were one of the ones to assault a cop you got tresspassing or theft charges, stuff like that.

They could have charged them with an actual insurrection but that's only 10 years in prison.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> To be honest the people who are losing their jobs over getting caught got the worst punishments handed out.


Spending time locked up in jail may be worse than losing your job these days, for many people. But the two often go hand in hand.

Many of those people agreed to plead guilty to lesser charges than what they were originally arrested for. Rightly or wrongly, this is standard operating procedure in the criminal justice system.

It saves a lot of time and money, including the potential for having to deal with lengthy appeals. And it frees up prosecutors for moving on to other trials. Bigger fish are out there in the water, waiting to be fried.

In some cases, people get sentenced to time already served. That's a powerful incentive to get people to cooperate, because they get released *right now*. And then have a few years of probation after that, typically with weekly phone calls with a probation officer. In that situation, you can't even go on vacation without the approval of the officer ahead of time.

I frankly have little sympathy for the people who lose their jobs over their participation.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

There ya go, technology in a car was going to lead to this eventually.

The gov will learn the hard way the cost of installing a kill switch in a vehicle when hackers start playing with them, it will be fantastic lawlz for everyone, maybe they should make operating system get a backdoor next, hacking is getting harder by the day.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

LOL.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Long time ago my brother my had had this really cool sports car.. With a carjacking feature.. If stolen from him he could shut it off about one mile away. just enough to get the criminal away from you.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

The Entomologist said:


> There ya go, technology in a car was going to lead to this eventually.
> 
> The gov will learn the hard way the cost of installing a kill switch in a vehicle when hackers start playing with them, it will be fantastic lawlz for everyone, maybe they should make operating system get a backdoor next, hacking is getting harder by the day.


You think they don’t already have a back door? There are many sites already out there explaining how to disable the remote access antennas on newer cars for this reason.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

bobby747 said:


> Long time ago my brother my had had this really cool sports car.. With a carjacking feature.. If stolen from him he could shut it off about one mile away. just enough to get the criminal away from you.


I thought that was a standard feature with onstar?









OnStar’s Stolen Vehicle Assistance Can Help Counteract Increase in Vehicle Thefts


With vehicle theft recently hitting an eight-year high, OnStar’s Stolen Vehicle Assistance can provide members with peace of mind if their vehicle is stolen.




media.gm.com





Using the suite of Stolen Vehicle Assistance services, OnStar can help assist members with properly equipped vehicles and the public safety community with the quick and safe recovery of stolen vehicles. OnStar also works closely with the public safety community to educate law enforcement on how the service works and best practices.

OnStar Stolen Vehicle Assistance includes:

Stolen Vehicle Slowdown: After a member has filed a police report and once authorities have confirmed conditions are appropriate, an OnStar Advisor can send a signal to disable the stolen vehicle’s engine and gradually slow the vehicle to an idle speed to assist police in recovering the vehicle. This helps avoid dangerous situations by securing the vehicle more quickly, helping to keep our communities safer.
Remote Ignition Block: After a member has filed a police report, OnStar can send a remote signal that blocks the vehicle’s engine from being restarted once it’s turned off.
Theft Alarm Notification: If a member’s vehicle alarm sounds after the doors are locked (must be locked electronically), members can receive a notification by text, email and/or phone call.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Need to Require a " Kill Switch " for ' Government' !


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I thought that was a standard feature with onstar?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YES. my brothers car was installed and paid xtra. now the wifes new suv, had it . but the car company , used to have it where you could track your car free. ..but i guess under lawsuits . they stopped it in june..HYUNDRI CORP.. . Glad we leased it ..ok suv over hyped..my older highlander seems built better 10 years old..honda and toyota are better


----------



## SlikkRikk (Sep 25, 2016)

https://jalopnik.com/the-government-is-not-going-to-force-your-car-to-have-a-1848398873



*The Government Is Not Going To Force Your Car To Have A 'Kill Switch' That Police Can Use At Will*
*Most of the alarmism about this is misplaced, but there's still something there to be aware of*

Getting all worked up about things is a pretty good way to kill time if you lack other engaging pursuits. One exciting thing to get alarmed about is the possibility that the American government — already known to be kind of a dick at times — may be planning to force cars to have a _kill switch_, which is making a lot of people very upset at the idea. The only thing is that this isn’t really happening, but, like most things we get alarmed about, there’s at least a kernel of something worth keeping an eye on.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SlikkRikk said:


> https://jalopnik.com/the-government-is-not-going-to-force-your-car-to-have-a-1848398873
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Remember when they passed a nationwide seatbelt law so we WOULDNT HAVE EXPENSIVE AIRBAGS IN CARS !?!?
I DO.
OH,THEY INSTALLED AIRBAGS ANYWAY !

MY . . . THE GOVERNMENT LIES !

IMAGINE THAT !

AFTER A WHILE 
LIVE LONG ENOUGH AND YOU CAN REMEMBER THE GOVERNMENT LYING EACH TIME.
AND RECOGNIZE THEY ARE LYING NOW !

THEY WANT KILL SWITCHES.

THEY WANT ABSOLUTE CONTROL OVER EVERY MOVE YOU MAKE !


----------



## SlikkRikk (Sep 25, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Remember when they passed a nationwide seatbelt law so we WOULDNT HAVE EXPENSIVE AIRBAGS IN CARS !?!?
> I DO.
> OH,THEY INSTALLED AIRBAGS ANYWAY !
> 
> ...


Walk straight to your nearest psych ward.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Atavar said:


> You think they don’t already have a back door? There are many sites already out there explaining how to disable the remote access antennas on newer cars for this reason.


Operating systems like windows and OSX or Linux do not have backdoor built for the gov and never will unless they go authoritarian on those companies ala China.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Here are more ideas for kill switch abuse: kill switch a car in the middle of nowhere traveling with fine girls (you obviously stalked prior) and rape them, the possibilities for a kill switch abuse are endless to be frank, to rob you, to rape you, to troll you, I mean... LOLOLOL.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SlikkRikk said:


> Walk straight to your nearest psych ward.


Wake up & quit being a Child herded by Politicians 

Ignorance is Not Bliss. It is only a simple path for those unwilling to cope.

Truth scare you ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The Entomologist said:


> Operating systems like windows and OSX or Linux do not have backdoor built for the gov and never will unless they go authoritarian on those companies ala China.


They did it to Steve Jobs.
Even told Apple they did not have enough LOBBYISTS for being America's no 1 company at the time.

You can Google it & see for yourself.

Back door Bill Gates said yes please Daddy **** me when Govt. Came to Spy.

I have NO RESPECT FOR WEASIL BILL GATES.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

SlikkRikk said:


> The only thing is that this isn’t really happening


"In my life, I have experienced many terrible things, a few of which actually happened."


----------



## SlikkRikk (Sep 25, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Wake up & quit being a Child herded by Politicians
> 
> Ignorance is Not Bliss. It is only a simple path for those unwilling to cope.
> 
> Truth scare you ?


I drank the Kool-Aid *and it was DELICIOUS*!!!


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

kdyrpr said:


> That was some attempt to "overthrow the government". The people who were arrested weren't even charged with that. Even the woke DAs in DC knew that had no grounds. No weapons or any real attempt to take and hold the place. A few hundred people taking selfies and yelling.
> Who's drinking the Kool aid??? LOL.
> The real attempts to overthrow the government took place in the summer of 2020 in places like Seattle, Oregon, Minnestoa, Wisconsin, NYC and many others.


It wasn’t the people that stormed the Capitol and disrupted a key part of the country’s transition of power that were trying to overthrow the government, it was the people that looted Target. 

Do you see how stupid that sounds when someone else says it?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SlikkRikk said:


> I drank the Kool-Aid *and it was DELICIOUS*!!!


That . . . Is your problem. Consuming Kool Aid at the " kiddy" table 

Try the wine pressed from the Fruits of your " Government".


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Burned BEYOND RECOGNITION then Creamated after " autopsy" against his wife's wishes . . .
Terminated with " EXTREME PREJUDICE" ?

When you are ready to assimilate facts on your own . . .instead of consuming pre digested " state Narrative" . . .then we can talk.

They can do more than run a kill switch.
The ability has long been established.

A little effort . . . Yields much Knowledge.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

forqalso said:


> It wasn’t the people that stormed the Capitol and disrupted a key part of the country’s transition of power that were trying to overthrow the government, it was the people that looted Target.
> 
> Do you see how stupid that sounds when someone else says it?


THAT'S the whole point. It WASN'T an attempt to overthrow the Government. How would that of played out? They occupy the capital and the Government caves and allows them to run it? WTF is wrong with you? It was a small percentage of a much larger crowd that walked around the inside of the capital protesting. GET the F over it!


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

kdyrpr said:


> THAT'S the whole point. It WASN'T an attempt to overthrow the Government. How would that of played out? They occupy the capital and the Government caves and allows them to run it? WTF is wrong with you? It was a small percentage of a much larger crowd that walked around the inside of the capital protesting. GET the F over it!


What’s wrong with me? I have to read your asinine posts, whining about rioting at businesses and saying that they were attempts to overthrow our government, while excusing the real attacks, not matter how lame you now claim the coup attempt was. Trump lost. “GET the F over it!“


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> They did it to Steve Jobs.
> Even told Apple they did not have enough LOBBYISTS for being America's no 1 company at the time.
> 
> You can Google it & see for yourself.
> ...


Haha, you mean the _NSAKEY file? plenty of files in windows sound like they are spying on you or something that could get you paranoid, that crypto key was named as such because at the time, the NSA was the cryptographic authority who reviewed what was being put on systems.

It's pure conspiracy without any merit.






_NSAKEY - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Bill gates was the first to realize a backdoor was only going to open the door to hackers, rather than help catch terrorists or spies, what he's guilty off is just being a globalist, lol.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The Entomologist said:


> Haha, you mean the _NSAKEY file? plenty of files in windows sound like they are spying on you or something that could get you paranoid, that crypto key was named as such because at the time, the NSA was the cryptographic authority who reviewed what was being put on systems.
> 
> It's pure conspiracy without any merit.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> View attachment 642814


That is true, there are tons of shadow brokers within big companies selling data, the biggest one with problems is amazon.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

"It wasn’t the people that stormed the Capitol and disrupted a key part of the country’s transition of power" 

Let me see if I understand you all correctly.

It's not okay to loot a Target store (agreed), but you think it's okay to storm the Capitol Building, threaten to execute the Vice President of the United States, assault uniformed police officers, and smear excrement in the halls of Congress.

Is that what you're saying?


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> Let me see if I understand you correctly.
> 
> It's not okay to loot a Target store (agreed), but you think it's okay to storm the Capitol Building, threaten to execute the Vice President of the United States, assault uniformed police officers, and smear excrement in the halls of Congress.
> 
> Is that what you're saying??


No. You don’t understand me correctly. If you had read the part of my post that you deleted when you quoted me and the post that I replied to, you would have the full context of what I was saying. Deleting part of my post to change its meaning seems to be pretty dishonest. 



kdyrpr said:


> That was some attempt to "overthrow the government". The people who were arrested weren't even charged with that. Even the woke DAs in DC knew that had no grounds. No weapons or any real attempt to take and hold the place. A few hundred people taking selfies and yelling.
> Who's drinking the Kool aid??? LOL.
> The real attempts to overthrow the government took place in the summer of 2020 in places like Seattle, Oregon, Minnestoa, Wisconsin, NYC and many others.





forqalso said:


> It wasn’t the people that stormed the Capitol and disrupted a key part of the country’s transition of power that were trying to overthrow the government, it was the people that looted Target.
> 
> *Do you see how stupid that sounds when someone else says it?*


I made the part you deleted to change my meaning *bold* in this quote only to bring it to your attention.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

forqalso said:


> You don’t understand me correctly.


I know which side you're on. That's why my post wasn't addressed directly to you.

It wasn't in the slightest dishonest. We have the same enemies, not each other.


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> I know which side you're on. That's why my post wasn't addressed directly to you.
> 
> It wasn't in the slightest dishonest. We have the same enemies, not each other.


I’m glad you understand my first post _now. _


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

forqalso said:


> I’m glad you understand my first post _now. _


I've always understood your first post.


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> I've always understood your first post.


Ok


----------

